# Paddlefish Successfully Caught and Released...



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

I headed down to the Lake Livingston spillway on Friday morning to try my luck with the stripers and catfish since they were releasing a good amount of water. After setting out my big poles, I decided to use my light spinning reel to catch some whites and stripers. I threw a chrome Rattle Trap and to my suprise, on the 2nd cast hooked into a monster fish. I fought the "striper" for around 25 minutes until it tired out. As soon as the fish surfaced, I quickly figured out that I had snagged a BIG paddlefish. With the girth and length, I estimated it to weight between 40 and 50lbs. Since the paddlefish is a threatened species, I quickly released the monster back into the depths to fight another day.
Kody


----------



## Josh Jones (Mar 26, 2009)

Didn't see that one coming. Nice catch brother'n.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

That's awesome.... Nice CPR! Congrats!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

incredible catch for the ages! VERY rare! Very lucky!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

There have been several reports of them this year below the dam. Must be established now.

Great catch!


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

While I was working in Oklahoma a couple of years ago I caught and kept one. It's legal there but it tasted terrible. Nice catch.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

nice catch!! i thought there was no bank access below the damm anymore??


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG Kody, I have caught them up to 60lbs below there and they would almost jerk you off the bank, they can really pull. They are weird frigging fish. BTW, did you catch any whites?
SS


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Kody, Great Pics!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Spice it up !


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Very COOL, never seen one


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Good angling. You must've had good line spooled on. Great pics. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i watched you fought that fish and was wondering why your friend went and got a camera instead of a net  we were on the al boat in the pics. congrats on that catch


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice catch


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice catch. Thats is the great part about fishin below the dam. Just like offshore you never know what could hit your line next.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

tngbmt said:


> i watched you fought that fish and was wondering why your friend went and got a camera instead of a net  we were on the al boat in the pics. congrats on that catch


Very nice.... ShadSlinger BTW the whites were crazy down there when 4 gates were open. I only caught and released. A white doesn't taste near as good as the 50lbs. of bluecat fillets I have in the freezer:smile:


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Very cool.....Way to go.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow what a crazy looking fish!


----------

